# Exercise 'can ease premature cardiovascular aging caused by type 2 diabetes'



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2012)

New research has found that premature cardiovascular aging caused by type 2 diabetes may be eased by taking exercise.

According to a study conducted by researcher Amy Huebschmann of the University of Colorado School of Medicine, the cardiovascular system of people with type 2 diabetes has been found to show signs of aging significantly earlier than those without the disease.

But she discovered exercise can help to slow down this premature aging, which has the impact of bringing the aging of type 2 diabetes patients' cardiovascular systems closer to that of people who are not affected by the disease.

http://www.barchester.com/Media/New...ovascular-aging-caused-by-type-2-diabetes.htm


----------

